# Royal Flush - Slingshot Game



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Playing around with targets tonight and came up with the following one.

I call it 'Royal Flush'

How many Royal Flushes can you get with 25 shots ?

PDF Downloads are available for A4 and US Letter *HERE*


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, I'll print it out soon.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

this one i will use Hrawk


----------



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Hrawk!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Really neat idea! Thanks for posting it!


----------

